# Superchips Flashpaq Review



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I finally got my Superchips flashpaq yesterday and installed the tune right away. Installation is a breeze, you just hook it up to the diagnostic port, let it obtain data from your car, then install the performance tune. All was done in less than 10 minutes. 

Took it for a test drive. First of all, it's really nice to not have the CAGS any more. Power difference is noticeable, the engine sounds more stout and revs more freely, especially at upper RPM's. I burned rubber in third gear more easily at full throttle with the T/C off, so I'll have to be more careful about traction issues. MPG has gone up by at least one MPG, also. 

All in all, I'm pleased with the results of it. I know that other Superchips owners have had their GTO's dynoed with this tune with very little results, but I can honestly say that it improves the driveability of the car noticeably.
Well worth the money. :cheers


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

I see this all the time on here but, what the hell does CAGS mean? let me know cause i have no idea


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I honestly don't remember what the acronym stands for, but it's the dreaded skip-shift feature that GM puts on its performance vehicles with the T-56 tranny that forces you to shift from first to fourth gear at certain low RPM's.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Computer Assisted Gear Selection: It's a lockout switch on the manual transmission that, under certain speed and throttle applications, forces you to shift from 1st to 4th gear instead of 2nd or 3rd.

Sounds stupid, but GM found out that this helps boost gas mileage enough during EPA testing that it helps cars equipped with LS1 and LS2 V8s avoid the gas guzzler tax.

A lot of people bitch about it -- but since it's so easily defeated, I'm happy it reduces the cost of my car by $1000.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

oh right on then! i for sure need a programmer then because that skip shift is junk i hate it! first to forth honestly what idiot thought of that one! thanks guys for the speedy reply


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

angusGTO3 said:


> oh right on then! i for sure need a programmer then because that skip shift is junk i hate it! first to forth honestly what idiot thought of that one! thanks guys for the speedy reply


NOT an idiot but pure genius... think $1000 tax saved as in not paid to the government. It has no effect on the car except when driving very, very slow causing you to save more $ by improving gas mileage. I don't know what the complaint is because mine almost never comes on. It might have happened 3 times in over 2 years of daily driving. Best way to avoid it is to push down right pedal further.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

where did you buy this programmer, and how much did it cost?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My window sticker says I payed $1,300 in gas guzzler tax for my '06 A4. That's why you manny guys have the 1st to 4th shift, it's GM's way of getting around the tax. Kind of messed up that the "optional high dollar 6 speed tranny" costs 695 dollars over sticker on the window but my "standard 4 speed auto" costs 1,300 in the options at the bottom under the gas tax, a difference of 605 bucks to the M6's advantage - sigh. According to The General the A4 is faster, but I'm sure none of the M6 guys believe it. Yes, you guys have better gas mileage on the interstates. The best I ever saw was 19.5 mpg going from the gulf to Chiciago. Oh well, I'll take any of you M6 guys on at the 1/4 track with my K&N Aircharger CAI and Diablosport Predator tune and my wiener dog A4, he he he.
Dustin.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> I finally got my Superchips flashpaq yesterday and installed the tune right away. Installation is a breeze, you just hook it up to the diagnostic port, let it obtain data from your car, then install the performance tune. All was done in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Took it for a test drive. First of all, it's really nice to not have the CAGS any more. Power difference is noticeable, the engine sounds more stout and revs more freely, especially at upper RPM's. I burned rubber in third gear more easily at full throttle with the T/C off, so I'll have to be more careful about traction issues. MPG has gone up by at least one MPG, also.
> 
> ...


Will this help get ride of some of the popping with a cat back, don't get me wrong I like but I guess I should ask is if the popping can cause a problem? Also does this piggback the stock set up so it will not void warranty?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> Will this help get ride of some of the popping with a cat back, don't get me wrong I like but I guess I should ask is if the popping can cause a problem? Also does this piggback the stock set up so it will not void warranty?


I would think it would help a big because I'm sure the tuner leans it out a bit as rich as our car run(the 04's at least).


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

bigmac said:


> where did you buy this programmer, and how much did it cost?


I bought mine new off of Ebay for $449. You can also get it at marylandspeed.com for about the same price.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> Will this help get ride of some of the popping with a cat back, don't get me wrong I like but I guess I should ask is if the popping can cause a problem? Also does this piggback the stock set up so it will not void warranty?


Yes, it stores the stock tune and recommends that you return it to stock tune before any visit to the dealer. Says that if the mech reflashes the stock tune, that you may not be able to switch back to the performance tune.


----------

